# Inconsistent updating to Current Process experience



## GrahamHBrown (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi, My first post here, I did a search but couldn't find an answer to the following:

In the Develop Mode I can click on the lightning bolt to update to the current process 2012 fine and the previous Basic settings such as Exposure etc are changed. If I check just the Process Version in Copy Settings however and then apply this to either a single or multiple photos, all the previous Basic settings are reset to zero.The same happens if I use the Sync button.

Do you really have to update all photos singularly? That can't be the case surely.

Any ideas what I could be doing wrong or is it a bug?

I'm on Lightroom 5.4 by the way and have used LR since version 2.

Using an imac late 2013 with Mavericks.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Graham


----------



## clee01l (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome to our forum.
First, ask yourself why you are updating.  PV2012 offers some new basic adjustment parameters not available in PV2010 and PV2003.  What value would be applied to these?  There is not 1:1 conversion from PV2003 to PV2012. 
Second, when you originally processed these images using the older PV, it was the only/latest one available and you post processed it to your satisfaction.  It was as good as it got in 2003 or 2010. Can you do better with PV2012?  Probably.  But remember you chose the adjustments in the original processing until you got the look that you wanted and _probably processed each image singularly_.  What is the likelihood that the develop decision choices for an image processed using PV2010 will be the same for PV2012

Processing singularly make the best sense. Otherwise you may get undesirable results.  If you want to reprocess your very best image using the new PV, the best approach is to do that on a Virtual copy.  That way you preserve the integrity of the original final image and still have the opportunity to improve with the newest PV.  There is no need to reprocess all of your older images every time Adobe comes out with a new PV, you will drive yourself crazy.


----------



## GrahamHBrown (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Cletus.

I agree with all you said, particularly with regard to using Virtual Copies which I already use a lot. My main problem is that if I want to go through a folder from, let's say, last year and see what improvements, if any, are available with PV2012 I can only do it singularly. It would be nice to just copy one or two or more photos and apply PV2012 and then perhaps make use of the Highlight and Shadows tools, for example, which have brought many improvements to some of my older PV photos. This I can only do if I click on the lightning symbol for each photo individually which will then update to PV2012 without zeroing the Basic settings, this will of course change those Basic settings but at least I don't have to start completely from scratch. If on the other hand I hit Shift+cmd+C and only check Process Version in the Copy Settings box the Basic settings will be zeroed. It's this, to me, inconsistency that's puzzling.

Perhaps it's my workflow here that's skewed and I need a different approach. As you say it would drive you crazy to update all photos whenever a new PV comes out, but sometimes I find the improvements worthwhile enough to apply them to certain photos and a Virtual Copy is ideal in this situation.

Graham


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 14, 2014)

If you are working in a folder, then all the images in that folder will be in the Filmstrip. When you click on the Lightning bolt you should be getting the option to update just the one image or all in the filmstrip. If you're not seeing that dialog, you've probably checked "Don't Show Again" sometime in the past. In which case, try Preferences>General Tab>Reset all warning dialogs, then have another go.

You can also turn on Autosync in Develop, select all, go to the Camera Calibration panel on the most-selected image, choose PV2012 and it should update all other selected images without resetting the basic panel sliders.


----------



## GrahamHBrown (Jun 14, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> If you are working in a folder, then all the images in that folder will be in the Filmstrip. When you click on the Lightning bolt you should be getting the option to update just the one image or all in the filmstrip. If you're not seeing that dialog, you've probably checked "Don't Show Again" sometime in the past. In which case, try Preferences>General Tab>Reset all warning dialogs, then have another go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks Jim, after clicking Reset all warning dialogs in Preferences this worked great. The Autosync settings also worked out so thanks for your help, now I know how to get it doing what I want.

Graham


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 16, 2014)

The problem with batch converting to PV2012 is that you suddenly end up with a lot of photos that need further processing and you can soon get lost. I tried that initially and regretted it. It is much easier to process to manage if you convert one by one and then process, or convert a similar sequence of photos and batch process that similar sequence. I personally prefer snapshots and so I create a snapshot of the PV2010 version before converting to PV2012.


----------

